# A little exegetical humor



## greenbaggins (May 18, 2011)

I found this rather amusing. Godet is commenting on Romans 5:15-17, a thorny text by anyone's reckoning. I'm sure he did not mean to be funny, but it struck me as funny: 

Ver. 17 has thus its logical place between the two propositions of ver. 16 to prove _by the first_ (emphasis original, LK) the truth of the second. Not only so. But in reproducing ver. 16a in the first proposition of 17a, he combines with 16a the contents of the first proposition of ver. 15 (15a); and in reproducing, in the conclusion 17b, the second proposition of ver. 16 (16b), he combines with it the contents of the second proposition of ver. 15 (15b), and that in order to give _double_ (emphasis original, LK) force to the _a fortiori_ reasoning whereby from the premiss he reaches the conclusion; in other words, 16a, supported by 15a, serves him as a premiss in 17a to reach the conclusion 17b, containing 16b combined with 15b by a double _a fortiori_. The meaning of this masterly logic, _simpler than would have been thought possible_...(emphasis added)​


----------



## AThornquist (May 18, 2011)

Haha. Yes, it's inconceivable!


----------



## py3ak (May 18, 2011)

Godet sometimes gets lost inside his own head.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 18, 2011)

py3ak said:


> Godet sometimes gets lost inside his own head.



I got lost with him.


----------

